# Not-Aus 2-Kanalig



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wann man einen not-aus-kreis
2-kanalig ausführen muss und wann nicht?
ich benutze ein siemens 3tk28...

danke


----------



## old_willi (25 April 2005)

Hallo,

eine kurze Antwort dafür fällt mir nicht ein. 
Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob es sich um eine Brennersteuerung, Pressensteuerung, Ex-Anlage, Aufzug, Kran oder Rolltor handelt.
Es gibt von Siemens für Kunden ein kostenloses (sonst Schutzgeb. 10 EURO) Applikationshandbuch mit der Bestellnummer E 20001-A110-M103.
Es wird dort sehr ausführlich auf die Normen und Vorschriften eingegangen.
Da sind u.A. auch Schaltungsbeispiele für das 3TK28 drin.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2005)

ob ein oder zwei-kanalig hängt von der geforderten Sicherheitskategrie ab. Das App-Buch von Siemens hilft Dir dabei.... gibt es auch zum Download


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2005)

Pilz hat auch eine Grafik für die Gefahrenanalyse (Katalog oder Homepage).
Wenn man die abarbeitet, hat man zum Schluß eine Aussage zur Gefahrenklasse und zu den nötigen Schaltungen.


----------



## Heinz (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
also in Kurzform hängt es von dem geforderten Schutz ab. Dieser wird einem Vorgeben oder an Hand einer Risokoanalyse bestimmt. Davon hängt ab, wie die Schutzeinrichtungen auszuführen sind.

Heute ist es jedoch häufig so, dass wenn ein einkanaliger Notaus ausreicht, die Firmenvorschriften die Ausführung zweikanalig fordern.


----------

